# Horton crossbow for sale



## FISH OR DIE (May 18, 2005)

Hey all hunters out there I have a crossbow for sale. It's is a horton express fully camo, with a horton scope (the one with the crosshairs in it) 5 arrows with broadheads and quiver also sling.
scope $109.95
scope bracket= $39.95
bow= $225.95
sling= $24.95
arrows= $35.95
broadheads= 28.95
quivers= $35.95

I have over $500.00 in the crossbow and will sell all for $225.00 also have a red dot scope if anyone one is interested call 614-668-6602 or pm me.
p.s Bow is ready to go hunt now!!!!


----------

